# Al-Ko Suspension



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

I posted questions about this on the generalChat forum and got some very usefull advice.

I am new to this and have very little mechanical nouse or knowledge.

My drivers side suspension is solid and not moving in the slightest. I am being told by a garage with questionable repute but claimed expertise, that the shock is OK, the torsion bar is not bust but the bearings are seized and need stripping and renewing.

Is this diagnosis accurate, would anyone say and what sort of price am I looking at paying. He won't give a price but says it all depends. The bearings are on the arm going into the torsion bar tube.

All advice appreciated as I fear the potential for a rip off

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

How does he know the shocker is OK then. He is suggesting nothing really and he may just free up something and charge a lot!

I think I would get a second opinion.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Alanmos said:


> I am being told by a garage with questionable repute but claimed expertise...


You've answered your own question there Alan.

Not without reason has the garage industry received such bad press over the years. I'm not saying all mechanics are dodgy but there are a great many miscreants in the trade who have soiled it for the good, honest ones.

If you know that a garage has a "questionable repute" then I'd steer clear in the first place. I think either of the two clubs should be able to advise you of a local garage which is recommended, where as has already been stated, you should go for another opinion.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks for your responses

The main "reputable" garage can't even look at it for 8 weeks!!!!

He undid the shock and there is movement.

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Where are you located ?

If you live anywhere near Bristol, I found a garage that did the MOT and a little bit of work on my previous van that seemed profesional and charged a fair price


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for response I live in Shropshire.

Bloke with 30 years experiance at Al-Ko says to get as much grease in as possible and go for a ride with lots of traffic calming humps to shift it. 

Another expert has said take off the nipple to put lots of WD40 in, let it soak in and then grease, etc.

Any views on this.

NB Replacement axle from Al-Co >£800 :-((

Alan


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

NB Replacement axle from Al-Co >£800 ( 

Relax Alan, I am sure you can get Al-KO spare parts anyway. Sounds like yoour MH may have stood unused for a long time. The grease idea seems OK to me and so does the WD40. but it may be difficult to get the WD40 in.

Shropshire to Bristol is not far seems a good bet, but your guy with 30yrs experience should be able to guide you.

Good Luck! :wink: 

John


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan,

Had a simalar problem on my old Kon-Tiki, emailed Al-Ko about it, and this was thier response,

Could you check if your axle has three rubber elements protruding out of the end of your suspension tube. If it has, then it may be possible to 
repair the axle by replacing the rubbers back at our factory.

Regards
Alan

I took it no further, as I put the van in against a new one, might be worth speaking to them though.

If you want to email them, here is the address,

Alan Sanders [[email protected]]

Hope this helps.

Homer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Although I usually do my own maintenance & repairs when I can, sometimes I have to get somebody else to do the work. I have used a freelance local mechanic who comes around to do any work for many years. He has always been fair with the price & sometimes just gives good advice when I have had problems. 

I live in the Wrexham area but I am sure there must be loads of these freelance mechanics about. Unlike the big garages most of these guys have to get work by word of mouth so any dodgy ones don't last long. 

BTW you don't say what your m/h is.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Dear All

IT SEEMS TOO HAVE WORKED!!!!

Took the grease nipples off and spent some time getting WD40 in, then larges amounts of grease from powerfull grease gun, then drove for a while including speed bumps at local shopping centre.

Many thanks for those who replied. 

Van is 22' Burstner body, 6 berth on a Talbot C1990.

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alanmos,

Thanks for letting us know, glad you`ve sorted out your problem, it worked out a lot cheaper than you thought in the end.

Sometimes the simple approach, can be an easy fix.

Homer


----------

